# [OT] Com'è il vostro XDM?

## gutter

Come suggerito da fedeliallalinea nel post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2088562.html#2088562

apro questo thread

Lo scopo di questo thread è quello di permettere alla comunità di linkare i propri capolavori  :Wink: 

L'altro thread sarà usato per problemi di configurazione e/o per aggiunte all'howto di luna80.

----------

## nightblade

Nell'attesa che arrivino i capolavori, ecco il mio screenshot...

E i file di configurazione: Xresources e Xsetup_0

/EDIT: url dei file di configurazione

----------

## .:deadhead:.

postate anche i file di config x favore  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si davvero.. oggi ci ho perso una mezzoretta con il risultato che ora è graficamente ineccepibile... solo che non mi fa il login  :Laughing: 

Qualche file di conf funzionante mi aiuterebbe a capire il problema senza perderci un'altra mezzora  :Rolling Eyes:  (quando sei sotto studio anche le mezz'ore sono preziose  :Wink:  )

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> postate anche i file di config x favore 

 

Hai ragione mi sono scordato di specificarlo, lo faccio adesso.

----------

## luna80

 QUI  il mio screenshot

 qui  il mio file Xsetup_0

 qui  il mio file Xresources

 qui  il mio file xdm_button

ciao a tutti

----------

## ares

Qui il mio screen

File di configurazione

Qui lo script dei pulsanti

----------

## gutter

Ecco i miei:

 Qui il mio screeshot

 Qui il tarball dei miei file di conf

----------

## otaku

Ci sono anche io ^_^

Screenshoot

Xresources

Il file Xresources è un po' sporchino però funziona tutto (per il momento)  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Riguardo al mio xdm trovate tutto qua

----------

## mikfaina

X Fedeli: Dove hai trovato l'immagine del tuo xdm??? L'ho cercata in lungo e in largo sui siti che il forum da come link (anche quella del pinguino che guarda male la farfalle) ma non l'ho mai trovata.

Mik

(Ho visto il link nel topic su xdm ma cercavo quella a 1280x...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> (Ho visto il link nel topic su xdm ma cercavo quella a 1280x...)

 

Beh scarica quella poi usa gimp o imagemagick per ridimensionarla

----------

## mikfaina

Scusa ma non ti ricordi da dove lo hai preso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No ma lo puoi trovare qui

----------

## DiMar

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non ti ricordi da dove lo hai preso?

 

Allora...

Dreaming of the Future

Tuxwin

 :Wink: 

----------

## ErniBrown

Aiuto!!!!! Ho copiato l'xdm da fedeli, ma adesso non mi logga più!!!! Vi mando il mio xdm.log, magari ci capite qualcosa!

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux Charlie 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #9 Mon Feb 14 13:59:18 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 09 February 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 23 14:09:46 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

sessions: SessionTypes=Xsession,kde-3.3.2,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: /etc/X11/xdm/mystart: /usr/bin/wish: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

/etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole: line 11: kill: (9609) - No such process

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

sessions: SessionTypes=Xsession,kde-3.3.2,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: /etc/X11/xdm/mystart: /usr/bin/wish: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

AUDIT: Wed Feb 23 14:10:49 2005: 9573 X: client 4 rejected from local host

```

Per la cronaca prima usavo kdm, ho cambiato apposta per far funzionare questo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai installato il pacchetto tk. Ed inoltre hai fatto un backup dei dati vecchi (come consigliavo)???

----------

## ErniBrown

dunque, il back up l'ho fatto: invece cos'è tk?! devo installarlo per usare il tuo xdm? devo fare un emerge?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh un errore e' "/usr/bin/wish: bad interpreter" che sarebbe sul mio file che usa i bottoni tk. Quindi devi avere installato

```
*  dev-lang/tk

      Latest version available: 8.4.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 8.4.6-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 3,155 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.scriptics.com/software/tcltk/

      Description: Tk Widget Set

      License:     BSD
```

----------

## ErniBrown

Oh, funziona! grazie mille fedeli, mi piace un sacco xdm così!

----------

## PboY

lavorandoci un po ho ottenuto questo

http://pboy.altervista.org/Xresources

e 

http://pboy.altervista.org/Xsetup_0

il link ai file delle conf dovete copiarlo e incollarlo nel browser... altervista è malmostosa sui referrer.

----------

## mouser

@PboY:

Cose', la versione 3d di Inu-Yasha???

 :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

scusate se faccio una domanda un pò stupida... ma... perchè usare xdm invece di gdm o kdm? perchè è più leggero?  si carica più velocemente... oppure questo è solo un esercizio di "tecnica"?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe', perche' cosi' per avere un login grafico non e' necessario installare ne gnome ne kde (ne relative librerie)! Basta avere Xorg!

Per chi si accontente di fluxbox, fvwm o anche twm (ma c'e' qualcuno che lo usa sul serio???? Vabbe' che il sistema e' iper-veloce, ma come colori sono nauseabondi imho) e' un'ottima cosa!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ti svegli presto anche tu la mattina eh?  :Very Happy: 

ok, ora ho capito grazie!  comunque penso che resterò al mio caro gdm, visto che mi piace usare gnome...

poi tuttora uso (su altri pc e per altri motivi) windows... quindi comunque linux con gnome mi sembra velocissimo!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> quindi comunque linux con gnome mi sembra velocissimo!! 

 

E' anche una questione di avere un sistema minimale, io non ho bisogno tutto quello che offre gnome

----------

## mouser

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ti svegli presto anche tu la mattina eh?  

 

bhe', se fosse stato per me sarei stato a letto..... ma sai com'e', il lavoro  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .........

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' anche una questione di avere un sistema minimale, io non ho bisogno tutto quello che offre gnome

 

Quoto in pieno!  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

in realtà neanche io.... ma gnome mi piace proprio come interfaccia...   mi piace la filosofia del proggetto che pone molta attenzione all'usabilità del sistema..

fino a 6 mesi fa usavo kde... ma ha talmente tante funzioni che tende perfino a disorientare.  

un altro mattiniero?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PboY

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @PboY:
> 
> Cose', la versione 3d di Inu-Yasha???
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

 

peccato che è jpg e si vede un po male ... guarda l'immagine puntando la vista sulla mano in avanti ... è impressionante...

fatevi un giro su deviantart sezione 3d. ci son di quelle cose disumane.

----------

## redview

galvanizzato dai vostri risultati ecco il mio:

http://www.webalice.it/damnedinblack/cybertrash.html

[è il link gentoo rEvolution, e ci sono anche i file di config]

bye

PS: nn so se ve ne accorgerete, ma ho preso troppo spunto dalle config di fedeli  :Very Happy: ! grazie!

----------

